# Sissy Squat



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

Bought this for my home gym:





__





Amazon.co.uk






smile.amazon.co.uk





Amazing at isolating the quads, which is somewhat of an issue training from home without machines!

I believe it's the rectus femoris muscle which is lengthed at both ends using this. Performing other leg exercises only lengthens one end at a time. 

It's very strange going below parallel and not feeling the glutes being overly worked!


----------



## B88F (Mar 22, 2021)

I sometimes use the one at my gym, but i use it as a finisher, the best results is to lean back as much as you can which makes it very fookin hard, so what i end up doing is facing the cable machine with it and putting a light weight on the cables and allowing myself the extra help up when going to failure, but while alos being able to lean back into the squat, no good crunching forward as you aren't hitting much at all! Give it a try.


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

B88F said:


> I sometimes use the one at my gym, but i use it as a finisher, the best results is to lean back as much as you can which makes it very fookin hard, so what i end up doing is facing the cable machine with it and putting a light weight on the cables and allowing myself the extra help up when going to failure, but while alos being able to lean back into the squat, no good crunching forward as you aren't hitting much at all! Give it a try.


I'm trying to get there! I'm building trust in my sissy squat machine!

I'm doing them to burn quads before squatting because I'm a biatch and I like to use as little weight as poss. I've recently been raising the weight effortlessly on the squats though - hope it continues!


----------



## B88F (Mar 22, 2021)

Muskopia said:


> I'm trying to get there! I'm building trust in my sissy squat machine!
> 
> I'm doing them to burn quads before squatting because I'm a biatch and I like to use as little weight as poss. I've recently been raising the weight effortlessly on the squats though - hope it continues!


You do right mate bodybuilding is about longevity and making the lightest weight feel as heavy as you can, i've got bad knees through squatting first and going heavy!


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

B88F said:


> You do right mate bodybuilding is about longevity and making the lightest weight feel as heavy as you can, i've got bad knees through squatting first and going heavy!


Yeah, my strat is the long play. The longer I last, the more others in my age group fall off, get injured etc and so the better and better I look

I've got weight limits for all lifts actually. When I hit them, I find a way to make it more difficult (reps, pause, sets etc, eccentric times etc). It's shocking how much milage you can get from any given weight!

Sets of 10 for something? Try less weight and sets of 20! It's a whole different, tortuous world! I love it though.


----------



## B88F (Mar 22, 2021)

Muskopia said:


> Yeah, my strat is the long play. The longer I last, the more others in my age group fall off, get injured etc and so the better and better I look
> 
> I've got weight limits for all lifts actually. When I hit them, I find a way to make it more difficult (reps, pause, sets etc, eccentric times etc). It's shocking how much milage you can get from any given weight!
> 
> Sets of 10 for something? Try less weight and sets of 20! It's a whole different, tortuous world! I love it though.


Yeah mate i've gone up to 30 reps on squats before, its fooking horrendous but works way better then 8 heavy ass reps for growing imo.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

B88F said:


> Yeah mate i've gone up to 30 reps on squats before, its fooking horrendous but works way better then 8 heavy ass reps for growing imo.


Aha another high rep sadist. I used to finish with 20 reps, gets more strange looks at the gym than heavy weights it seems. Absolutely sickening are 20/30 reps. Hat off to you


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Oioi said:


> Aha another high rep sadist. I used to finish with 20 reps, gets more strange looks at the gym than heavy weights it seems. Absolutely sickening are 20/30 reps. Hat off to you


I used to do 20 rep squats where I'd pick a weight I could do for 12 reps then I'd pause with the bar on my back and keep squatting til I got to 20. Absolute killer


----------



## B88F (Mar 22, 2021)

Oioi said:


> Aha another high rep sadist. I used to finish with 20 reps, gets more strange looks at the gym than heavy weights it seems. Absolutely sickening are 20/30 reps. Hat off to you


Yeah mate I still do the odd 10-12 heavy here n there on the squats but 8/10 times I usually just stick 140 on the bar and do 30 20 15 hurts way more then 3 sets of 8-10


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

B88F said:


> Yeah mate I still do the odd 10-12 heavy here n there on the squats but 8/10 times I usually just stick 140 on the bar and do 30 20 15 hurts way more then 3 sets of 8-10


Some impressive figures there. Best I managed was 105kg @85kg bw for 20

Im going to reintroduce them, you've sold em to me again 😂


----------



## B88F (Mar 22, 2021)

Oioi said:


> Some impressive figures there. Best I managed was 105kg @85kg bw for 20
> 
> Im going to reintroduce them, you've sold em to me again 😂


I haven't been doing squats for a while due to a back injury but i'm enjoying getting back into them, thought i'd love to see the back of them but no lol


----------



## GunsForGirls (10 mo ago)

i always found Sissy squats hard on my knees.


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

GunsForGirls said:


> i always found Sissy squats hard on my knees.


Actually m8, I've sold my Sissy squat equipment.

Ended up with knee pain, and some soft tissue pain in the areas around the knee. 

Now on slow, paused regular squats and no probs👍


----------

